# South African Bowhunting Convention August 2008



## Bushkey

Hi friends. Thank you for all the interest that was shown for the convention over the last few months leading up to the weekend. It started as a small idea of a couple of like minded Bowhunters and Outdoor fanatics. It did not take a lot of convincing to get a couple of lads and gals together who never met each other or knew each other from a bar of soap to spend a weekend in the bush hunting and socializing. 

To say that Bowhunting talks was top of the agenda for the whole weekend is a huge under statement. Hunters was fine tuning kit from dusk till dawn and was comparing notes endlessly. Broadheads, sights, strings, arrows, bows, triggers etc was tested, compared and discussed. We even had a manufacturer of Broadheds along for the weekend. In total 21 animals was harvested for the weekend. Some nice Impala, Warthog, Bushbuck and Waterbuck was hunted. 

I think I will leave the hunting photos to the respective hunters to post them up with the whole story. 

Thank you to every body that attended, you will agree with me that it was more than worth it. I have made the greatest of friends of complete and utter strangers, and this was what it was all about for me. Parting with you guys at the end of the weekend was a very hard thing for me, and I hope we will hunt together the next season. For the guys that could not make it, we are very sorry you guys had to pull out, I understand completely, times are hard and the driving was far, but there is always next year. 

The only thing ells to be said is post up, don't be shy with the photos, there was some awesome ones taken, we will hunt soon.

Bossie & Heidi


----------



## ASG

I'm glad to hear it was a success and that everyone had a good time.
I can't wait for the rest of the photos.:wink:

Bossie, Please send me the high resolution images of the Nyala, Duiker and baby Rhino. I'm always looking for good images of live game.

Thanks Boet.


----------



## Bushkey

ASG said:


> I'm glad to hear it was a success and that everyone had a good time.
> I can't wait for the rest of the photos.:wink:
> 
> Bossie, Please send me the high resolution images of the Nyala, Duiker and baby Rhino. I'm always looking for good images of live game.
> 
> Thanks Boet.


Hi Craig, those photo's are Ruhan's, I am sure he will be happy to share them with you, Willem took the one of the Duiker.


----------



## Bushkey

*Heidi's last day hunt.*

Sunday afternoon I was downloading photos to my laptop from [email protected]'s camera. I spotted the photo of a fine looking Bushbuck ram in his collection of photos, and asked him at which hide he saw the ram. He told me that the ram was photographed 09:00 at a hide called one-way. I immediately booked One-way for Monday morning because I knew Heidi was looking for a decent ram. After we said our last goodbyes to Frank and Ruhan, we were picked up by the guide, we were now the last remaining hunters on Baobab. We settled in and was scanning the bush for any signs of the ram. I was expecting him to come for water at about 09:00, because of the habits they tend to stick to. At 08:45 a nice Waterbuck bull came to drink. The bull was also on Heidi's wish list. I told her where to aim and watched the arrow impact slightly low on the bull's flank, above the brisket. I knew it was a bit low so we settled in for a wait. 

At 09:08 with no regard to safety or caution the Bushbuck ram casually stoled in for water. Heidi drew and shot the Ram exactly where she intended, and I knew the shot was good as the ram ran from sight. 

The hunting vehicle arrived and I put Lizza on the spoor of the Bushbuck first. We found him in no time about 50 meters from the hide. We then turned our attention to the Waterbuck bull. Unfortunately our timing sucked and we spooked the bull as it was looking for a place to lie down and it went on a stampede through the bush. We only found him a few hours later after it died of it's wound. As I expected the wound was lethal but was a bit low missing the heart by a few millimeters. 

Here is a few photo's of the Bushbuck Ram from Sunday and from the hunt on Monday. Also a photo with Heidi and the Bull with the owner of the farm Pieter Oosthuizen. This was incidentally also the first bow hunted and killed Waterbuck ever on Baobab.


----------



## GrootWildJagter

Baie geluk, dis nou 2 mooi trofees daai!



> _Bossie, Please send me the high resolution images of the Nyala, Duiker and baby Rhino. I'm always looking for good images of live game_


ASG, if you are looking for pictures, i have quite a few, have a look here and let me know...
http://www.bowhuntingforum.co.za/viewtopic.php?t=2636


----------



## Bushkey

My two hunting companions: Lizza my Cocker Spaniel and Hailie the apprentice tracker/kakmaker/Beagle:wink:


----------



## Bushkey

Ruhan having a few shots with his bow testing Big5 Broadheads made by Johan Lottering (also in the picture) with our own Frank looking on.


----------



## Bushkey

Thursday night we were only a few, waiting for the other to arrive on Friday. It did not stop us having a great evening, with us sitting around the campfire chatting till very early the next morning.


----------



## ASG

Hi Bossie,

I thought I had a heavy taxidermy bill to pay?
Congratulations to Heidi. Great looking trophies.


----------



## Ruhan

*Convention*

Ja dit was absoluut 'n fantastiese naweek gewees! Hier is my twee vriende wat so gaaf was om 'n draai te kom maak. Die impala is op 22yards geskiet wat ver is op Boabab standaarde. Die ram het het 'n moerse "string jump" gegee maar my skatting was goed en die hart is amper middeldeur geskeur soos wat julle kan sien van die foto. 
Die vark het heelwat nader gestaan en het niee eers kans gehad om te reageer nie toe fluit my pyl deur sy hart! beide is 40m verder gekry nadat 'n baie duidelike bloedspoor gevolg was.

Hoeveel dae tot die volgende convention?:tongue:


----------



## Bushkey

ASG said:


> Hi Bossie,
> 
> I thought I had a heavy taxidermy bill to pay?
> Congratulations to Heidi. Great looking trophies.


It comes with the territory:wink:


----------



## Bushkey

Ruhan said:


> Ja dit was absoluut 'n fantastiese naweek gewees! Hier is my twee vriende wat so gaaf was om 'n draai te kom maak. Die impala is op 22yards geskiet wat ver is op Boabab standaarde. Die ram het het 'n moerse "string jump" gegee maar my skatting was goed en die hart is amper middeldeur geskeur soos wat julle kan sien van die foto.
> Die vark het heelwat nader gestaan en het niee eers kans gehad om te reageer nie toe fluit my pyl deur sy hart! beide is 40m verder gekry nadat 'n baie duidelike bloedspoor gevolg was.
> 
> Hoeveel dae tot die volgende convention?:tongue:


Daai G5 Strykers kan die ding doen. Was dit die Magnum of gewone een gewees?

O ja, nog net so 350 dae, wil jy solank boek?:wink:


----------



## mogodu

Maklike oplossing
Boek die volgende een in Mei en een in Augustus.
Dan sal ons nie so lank hoef te wag nie en ons kan dit twee keer in een jaar doen.

Groete
Stefan


----------



## GrootWildJagter

Ruhan, watter pyle gebruik jy? ek sien altwee pyle het gebreek? 

sien ook die stryker se een lem het gebreek met die rooibok

mooi trofees julle, geluk:wink:


----------



## Ruhan

Bushkey said:


> Daai G5 Strykers kan die ding doen. Was dit die Magnum of gewone een gewees?
> 
> O ja, nog net so 350 dae, wil jy solank boek?:wink:


Dit was net die gewone een gewees maar ek was baie happy met hul performance. Die blades beskadig redelik maklik maar dis maklik om replacements te kry.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Daai pyle lyk soos Carbon Express Rebel Hunters


----------



## Bushkey

While we were sitting at Kallie's-Hide, some Warthogs came in. The injury on this warty did not seem to bother him at all, and was going about his business as if nothing was wrong with him. I suspect he was wounded the previous weekend. Tough critters.


----------



## Ruhan

GrootWildJagter said:


> Ruhan, watter pyle gebruik jy? ek sien altwee pyle het gebreek?
> 
> sien ook die stryker se een lem het gebreek met die rooibok
> 
> mooi trofees julle, geluk:wink:


Ek gebruik Easton se Axis Realtree Nano Fused. Die impala het na die skoot in 'n boom vasgeharloop en die pyl gebreek. Die ander pyl het 'n sementdammetjie aan die anderkant van die vlakvark getref.

Wat die lemmetjie betref sal jy op die foto sien dat die broadhead eers die elmboog getref het voor hy ingegaan het en ek dink dit is wat die skade aan die lem veroorsaak het.


----------



## GrootWildJagter

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Daai pyle lyk soos Carbon Express Rebel Hunters



indien wel is dit bietjie kommerwekkend vir my, ek skiet ook 75 90s. 

ruhan, hoe het die pyle so maklik gebreek? is daar dalk verduideliking? sien met die rooibok geen exit wound nie, so neem aan dit was nie die grond gewees wat hulle gebreek het nie?


----------



## Ruhan

GrootWildJagter said:


> indien wel is dit bietjie kommerwekkend vir my, ek skiet ook 75 90s.
> 
> ruhan, hoe het die pyle so maklik gebreek? is daar dalk verduideliking? sien met die rooibok geen exit wound nie, so neem aan dit was nie die grond gewees wat hulle gebreek het nie?


Die elmboog het baie van die impak geabsorbeer en sodoende was die penetrasie nie na wense nie maar genoeg om skade aan die hart te maak. 'n redelike lang stuk van die pyl was buite die bok se lyf en dis die stuk wat gebreek het toe die bok die boom tref. 
Of die boom die pyl gebreek het en of die bok op die pyl geval het sal ek nie weet nie.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Bushkey,

You should actualy have shot him no matter how minor a injury might appear. That looks like a broadhead wound to me. This is just my .02c That is what I would have done.


----------



## Bushkey

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Bushkey,
> 
> You should actualy have shot him no matter how minor a injury might appear. That looks like a broadhead wound to me. This is just my .02c That is what I would have done.


If the farmer was forthcoming I would have, but I am not going to shoot and pay for a Warthog I don't want or need. I informed him of the wounded Warty, he must sort it out. 

It definitely is a wound from a broad head, probably 3 blade of some sorts.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Same thoughts as to the wound. Hell of a kak shot though.......


----------



## ASG

Grootwildjagter,

Thanks for the link. Some nice photos you have there.
Do you have a portfolio? Currently I'm looking for a crisp head on photo of a big kudu bull and a nyala bull.


----------



## GrootWildJagter

no portfolio, just some fotos n took whilst at game reserves.


----------



## Jaques

Ruhan said:


> Ja dit was absoluut 'n fantastiese naweek gewees! Hier is my twee vriende wat so gaaf was om 'n draai te kom maak. Die impala is op 22yards geskiet wat ver is op Boabab standaarde. Die ram het het 'n moerse "string jump" gegee maar my skatting was goed en die hart is amper middeldeur geskeur soos wat julle kan sien van die foto.
> Die vark het heelwat nader gestaan en het niee eers kans gehad om te reageer nie toe fluit my pyl deur sy hart! beide is 40m verder gekry nadat 'n baie duidelike bloedspoor gevolg was.
> 
> Hoeveel dae tot die volgende convention?:tongue:


Geluk Ruhan 

Ek is bly om te sien die fixed blades werk mooi vir jou.

groete jaques


----------



## Bushkey

Jaques said:


> Geluk Ruhan
> 
> Ek is bly om te sien die fixed blades werk mooi vir jou.
> 
> groete jaques


Waar was jy Sondag?:wink:


----------



## mogodu

My hel
Sluip jaques nog hier rond ?:wink:
Jy het groot gemis

Stefan


----------



## Karoojager

Hi manne,

in the moment I stay at my frind Svens farm and had also here success.
I harvested one impala ( my client from last year ) and a rooicat.
I will also say thank you for the nice weekend to all the new frinds.
Pictures from me follow next week if I stay at home again.


----------



## bowman africa

Hi Frankie, did u get your cross horn impala ?
Frank it was a moer of a big pleasure to have met you. Hope to see u soon in the near future.

Willem


----------



## Karoojager

bowman africa said:


> Hi Frankie, did u get your cross horn impala ?
> Frank it was a moer of a big pleasure to have met you. Hope to see u soon in the near future.
> 
> Willem


Hello Willem,

Yiip I got my impala and a caracal at least.
Later we will try our luck by walk and stalking at a big eland on neighbours farm. My frind ask is this set up from him right for a eland : arrow 570 grain, speed 250 fps. In my oppinion it is enough, but he want a answer from S.A. hunters.


----------



## za_boy

Karoojager said:


> Hello Willem,
> 
> Yiip I got my impala and a caracal at least.
> Later we will try our luck by walk and stalking at a big eland on neighbours farm. My frind ask is this set up from him right for a eland : arrow 570 grain, speed 250 fps. In my oppinion it is enough, but he want a answer from S.A. hunters.


Hi Frank,

Your friends setup will be fine for Eland. What broadhead is he using?


----------



## bowman africa

We want the pics of that impala.
His setup is good enough for buff. 79 ft-lbs of KE and 0.63 ft-lbs/sec momentum is a lot. Good luck with the hunt.

Willem


----------



## Karoojager

za_boy said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Your friends setup will be fine for Eland. What broadhead is he using?


He use German Kinetics, like most of my frinds:wink:


----------



## Karoojager

za_boy said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Your friends setup will be fine for Eland. What broadhead is he using?


He use the German Kinetics, like most of my frinds:wink:

@ Willem
My pictures of the impala I take here in next week if I stay at home and have a fast line in the net. Here this line is befokken kakk slow.


----------

